# Sobering DOD statement on Ebola



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

http://www.defense.gov/news/newsarticle.aspx?id=123359 Don't worry about that border folks


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm sticking with MY president and Government official news releases as well as the MSM saying I have nothing to fear!!! All this other 'stuff' is "Conspiracy theorists" trying to scare us. The U. S. Government and all the best and brightest we employ, will do everything "For our own good, for the good of the children, if they do not do this, the terrorists win."

The article for those who can not or do not follow links:

Kelly: Southcom Keeps Watch on Ebola Situation

By Jim Garamone
DoD News, Defense Media Activity

WASHINGTON, Oct. 8, 2014 - The potential spread of Ebola into Central and Southern America is a real possibility, the commander of U.S. Southern Command told an audience at the National Defense University here yesterday.

"By the end of the year, there's supposed to be 1.4 million people infected with Ebola and 62 percent of them dying, according to the [Centers for Disease Control and Prevention]," Marine Corps Gen. John F. Kelly said. "That's horrific. And there is no way we can keep Ebola [contained] in West Africa."

If it comes to the Western Hemisphere, many countries have little ability to deal with an outbreak of the disease, the general said.

"So, much like West Africa, it will rage for a period of time," Kelly said.

This is a particularly possible scenario if the disease gets to Haiti or Central America, he said. If the disease gets to countries like Guatemala, Honduras or El Salvador, it will cause a panic and people will flee the region, the general said.

"If it breaks out, it's literally, 'Katie bar the door,' and there will be mass migration into the United States," Kelly said. "They will run away from Ebola, or if they suspect they are infected, they will try to get to the United States for treatment."

Also, transnational criminal networks smuggle people and those people can be carrying Ebola, the general said. Kelly spoke of visiting the border of Costa Rica and Nicaragua with U.S. embassy personnel. At that time, a group of men "were waiting in line to pass into Nicaragua and then on their way north," he recalled.

"The embassy person walked over and asked who they were and they told him they were from Liberia and they had been on the road about a week," Kelly continued. "They met up with the network in Trinidad and now they were on their way to the United States -- illegally, of course."

Those men, he said, "could have made it to New York City and still be within the incubation period for Ebola."

Kelly said his command is in close contact with U.S. Africa Command to see what works and what does not as it prepares for a possible outbreak in the area of operations.

(Follow Jim Garamone on Twitter: @garamoneDoDNews)


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

So those who do not click links can see what is said.



> Kelly: Southcom Keeps Watch on Ebola Situation
> 
> By Jim Garamone
> DoD News, Defense Media Activity
> ...


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

so...maybe this played a factor in why connedicut (spell?) already declared a state of emergency and stated it will impose a medical quarentine on anyone who presents signs...even tho they have had no cases..yet I guess?? 

makes ya wonder...

yea..you know if it blows up in south america like it is in africa..all those folks will be trying to escape here to either get away from it to family here or seek treatment...and it will spread worse.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Woody, thank you for copying in the article for those of us who do not click on links. One of these days you nice folks are going to click on a link and find yourself deep in Trojan land (and I don't mean the personal protection item).


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Country Living said:


> Woody, thank you for copying in the article for those of us who do not click on links. One of these days you nice folks are going to click on a link and find yourself deep in Trojan land (and I don't mean the personal protection item).


Good thing I use a Mac.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Country Living said:


> Woody, thank you for copying in the article for those of us who do not click on links. One of these days you nice folks are going to click on a link and find yourself deep in Trojan land (and I don't mean the personal protection item).


Yes, thank you Woody.

This has always been the standard in this group, to post the link and then copy and paste the article. Lately we are not getting this so much. It really is for our safety and protection against viruses on our computers.

How to show a quote? Highlight it and then click on the yellow box shown above toward the right end, 4th icon from the right. That puts the code for showing the whole article as a quote.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## DM1791 (Oct 6, 2014)

I have been reading everything I can get my hands on about Ebola for about 6 years now. I've been doing research on a book project for a fiction story about a new filovirus that breaks out in South America (Brazil) and makes it into the air travel system.

In doing all of that research, I have come to really only one solid conclusion. The amount of information we DON'T know about Ebola (and Marburg) vastly outweighs what we DO know.

The accepted doctrine that Ebola is incredibly difficult to contract is based on a flawed assumption. Doctors have been basing that information on field observations made during previous outbreaks. The problem with that kind of process is that previous outbreaks have been confined to very small villages in remote areas. The genetic diversity of the population infected has been limited, as has the spread of the disease. This is the first time they've ever had a chance to observe the pathology and epidemiology of the virus as it moves through a large population.

In essence, we are in totally uncharted waters here.

Some of the big questions that have yet to be answered:

1) Overall mutation rate. 

This is important because Ebola has a very short genomic RNA structure, and there is very little overall genetic drift among the various subtypes. Despite the lack of genetic changes, there are huge differences in both the pathology and epidemiology of the different subtypes when considered in a one to one comparison. For example, E.Zair has approximately an 80% lethality in most previous outbreaks, while Ivory Coast Ebola has about a 40% lethality, and E. Reston doesn't even cause illness in humans. The combined genetic drift of these subtypes is less than 8%. That small amount of change in a few key proteins causes big differences in how the virus operates in a host.

2) Specific human to human transmission rate.

Since this is the first time the virus has been observed in a highly condensed urban setting, the specific person to person transmission rates are difficult to pin point. The dynamics of epidemiology for a city such as Dallas, Lassa, etc will be very different from those witnessed in a remote village in Nigeria, Liberia, etc. It is known that the virus can survive for quite some time outside the body and still be active. This incidental risk of transfer has not been adequately documented in field studies of past epidemics.

3) Animal reservoir

We still do not even know the natural viral reservoir for the Ebola virus, though bats have become a front runner in recent investigations. Fruit bats in particular are suspected as being the natural reservoir for the virus, though the dynamics that trigger a species to species transmission are still not clearly understood. It is also not clear if there is an intermediary stage of transmission such as bat to pig to human. This type of transmission chain has been observed, but it is not known whether the intermediary transmission in necessary.



These are just a handful of the numerous questions that are still unanswered about this virus. There are other issues such as the viral protein functions, immunosuppressive function of the various viral proteins (VP24 and 35, and sGPdelta in particular) etc.

One thing to keep in mind is that the current field testing diagnostics require active antibodies to show a positive test result. One major characteristic of Ebola that is well known is the fact that it suppresses the host immune system by blocking uptake of interferon into the cell nucleus. Secreted small glycoprotein complexes also bind to virus-specific antibodies and macrophages produced by the endocrine system, rendering the immune response in the initial phases of infection negligible. This is why false negatives in field assay tests are a very common (and, in this epidemic, severely under-reported) issue.

The fact that so many of the infected have been medical personnel should be a clear warning sign. These are professionals that, in most cases, have taken the necessary precautions to prevent incidental contact with bodily fluids. Especially in the case of the western doctors, we know that barrier nursing practices were well in place. According to the "accepted" doctrine on Ebola, this should have been sufficient to prevent transmission, however it clearly was not. That, in and of itself, calls into question every "confident" statement the CDC and administration has made on this epidemic.

I think in a case like this the public would much rather have honest information than empty promises and fake "confidence."


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

But... Wouldn't our glorious and all knowing Government agency, which holds many patents on Ebola, have some idea on those? I mean... The CDC has been spending tons of money (TAXPAYER MONEY) and time playing with this particular virus, and many of its varieties. I would expect, as we have been repeatedly told, they are doing this for our protection, for the protection of the children, if they do not do this, the terrorists win.

And the best we get is "Don't worry!" How about the fact that the outbreaks started near to a secret (well, not so secret) laboratory in Africa, that has been experimenting with Ebola?" Not to worry! It came from monkeys in the jungle through intimate contact with humans! They were NOT trying to develop strains of viruses to weaponize, they were researching.... Ummm... They were researching... ways to battle strains in case SOMEONE ELSE did! It is merely a coincidence that the outbreak happened near to this facility. Kind of like the "Spanish Flu" which originated in the U. S. NOT Spain... Hey, they are doing this for our own good, for the good of the children, if they did not do this, the terrorists win.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Woody said:


> But... Wouldn't our glorious and all knowing Government agency, which holds many patents on Ebola, have some idea on those? I mean... The CDC has been spending tons of money (TAXPAYER MONEY) and time playing with this particular virus, and many of its varieties. I would expect, as we have been repeatedly told, they are doing this for our protection, for the protection of the children, if they do not do this, the terrorists win.
> 
> And the best we get is "Don't worry!" How about the fact that the outbreaks started near to a secret (well, not so secret) laboratory in Africa, that has been experimenting with Ebola?" Not to worry! It came from monkeys in the jungle through intimate contact with humans! They were NOT trying to develop strains of viruses to weaponize, they were researching.... Ummm... They were researching... ways to battle strains in case SOMEONE ELSE did! It is merely a coincidence that the outbreak happened near to this facility. Kind of like the "Spanish Flu" which originated in the U. S. NOT Spain... Hey, they are doing this for our own good, for the good of the children, if they did not do this, the terrorists win.


You're the one committted to living, and dying, right here.

I'm thinking Antarctica about now.


----------

